# Sad Sad Day...NOW HAPPIER !!



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

I was the best man at thier wedding what a terrible thing to happen to her. No one deserved this. I hope the people responsible get caught and rot in jail.
Police probing woman's murder

CTV British Columbia - North Vancouver homicide victim a woman in her 40s - CTV News
Sad sad day for him and thier 3 children
Rest in Peace Jen you will be missed dearly.....

WAY TO GO !!!



Charges expected in North Vancouver homicide
Hoping for a quick trial and a severe sentence !!
R.I.P Jennifer

.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Really sorry to hear about this Bill. Was a horrible thing for sure and I do hope they are caught and sent away for a long time too!


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

I just do not understand what drives people to do such horrendous thing. Such a sad day indeed. I feel for her family, especially her children. I am sorry for your loss Bill. I pray justice will be served.


----------



## Phillyb (Jan 18, 2011)

thats sad no one deserves a thing like that sorry to hear man i hope these people get caught


----------



## Tsunami28 (Jan 31, 2011)

So sorry to hear! I hope they get caught... soon!


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

So sorry to hear about this, it is sad. Lets hope the people or person who is responsible does get caught and rots in jail.


----------



## flannel (Apr 21, 2010)

How horrible. Will keep her family and friends in my thoughts and hope that the responsible ones are caught quickly. I just don't understand these things....


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks guys...it is a terrible thing indeed . I feel so bad . She had been missing for a week ( family split up a couple years ago )
She had some issues but was over coming them. But no one deserved the ending she got.
Her 16 year old daughter is the one I am most concerned about. Shes taking it hardest of them all .
5 years ago every thing was picture perfect ..then the wrong kinda friends came along :mad The only positive here is she is now in a better place.
Tho the hurt caused by such a cowardly act will leave its nasty scar for the rest of their lifes....I think they will pull through..
:.... Life can change so quickly at times....you never know whats in store...LOL Like my life for example....


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

sorry to hear of your loss Bill.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Bill, I feel your pain. Yes, cowards like that need to be brought to justice.

The challenge for each one of us is to do our little bit to make this world a better place despite of these sad heart breaking evils.


----------



## dean9922 (Apr 21, 2010)

so sorry to hear about that Bill....you hear stories of this happening all over the place but when it hits closer to home, such as to a BCA Member...it sucks sh***t even more......what a tragedy, and you are certainly right about how life can change in a heartbeat.....best of luck


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

What a tragedy. My heart goes out to her daughter. I'm very sorry for your loss, Bill.


----------



## roadrunner (Apr 25, 2010)

I'm sorry to hear that. I hope they'll find and punish the person(s).


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

roadrunner said:


> I'm sorry to hear that. I hope they'll find and punish the person(s).


 they're half way there !! 

Charges expected in North Vancouver homicide

Now we need Justice to prevail ......


----------

